# New Nissan work van



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Can't tell how big it is, looking for info.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Kinda ugly, but it actually looks close to the size of a ford cargo. Maybe better gas miles..... 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Yea, I've been following this for a while. It's just a concept right now but looks pretty cool.

What a mobile offce!

http://www.autoblog.com/photos/nissan-nv2500-concept-3/1202628/

A lot more shots in this link as well below the image.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I like it, it is cool looking. I'd drive it even if it was not for work.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey, I didn't see those pics!!

Actually, still ugly, but cool if your not a plumber with truck stock.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

that's the van that the guy in the colored hard hat would drive. you know, the guy that doesn't do any work.:whistling2:








paul


----------



## Dr Steevil (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks cool, but yeah, I wonder how it would look as a plumbing van. Maybe the concept will take hold and others will enhance it.

As for the pics, I liked these better.

http://www.autoblog.com/photos/geneva-2009-swiss-misses/


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

It'd be a good advertising gimmick if it was all dressed up in logos and neon.


----------

